# pizza fattie



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

wife wanted some pizze this weekend so i decided to try a fattie
Rolled out some sausage, spread pizza sauce, topped with mozzarella, pepperoni, musheroom and bacon,


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

fattie cooked through so ill wrap in pizza dough and cook for another hour or so


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

heres the finished product


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

plated up and ready for eatin


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

somebody must have had enough


----------



## big bob (Oct 26, 2009)

Man, that looks good! Did you cook the crust on the smoker also?


----------



## treegje (Oct 26, 2009)

Yummy looking' eats


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice Fattie...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Cute Buldog...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 26, 2009)

That was beautiful.  It almost brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## patriots (Oct 26, 2009)

What the heck is a fattie. A 1# hunk of sausage meat smoked. How long to smoke that. Up here in Boston, I never heard of it.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

big bob,  yes the dough was also cooked on the smoker, just bring up the temp some and it browns up nice

thanks for the comments

best pizza i had in a while and it went real quick


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 26, 2009)

Now thats one nice fattie or Calzon Fattie. I like it so you say you wrapped it with the dough and put it backin the smoker but didn't the dough sqwish thur the grates or did you put it in a pans or pizza stone ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Now let's talk about the dog thingy. Does he really require a blanket on the couch ?


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2009)

put it on a pan with some butter drizzled before the dough went on

never heard of a pizza stone, just a piece of granite or what?


----------



## fire it up (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice work!  Haven't tried them in the dough yet, be sure to let us know what you thought.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 26, 2009)

It's actually a flat piec of stone cookware (pottery of some sort) which you can bring up to temperature (usually heat it up in a 500 degree oven for 30 minutes).  It retains the heat and helps cook the crust so that you get a nice crispy texture.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DX%26um%3D1


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2009)

im gonna have my my marble man make a thin slab of granite the size of a grate and try that    

it should work good for fish also, ?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 29, 2009)

Good lookin Calzone Fattie.....


----------

